# Sinn: Linux auf Smartphone

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

ich weiß, ich hab selbst schon mal nach sowas gefragt.

Aber ich habe gerade überlegt: Was bringt es mir, wenn ich jetzt Gentoo auf dem Handy hab?

Es gibt ja kaum Programme, die auf so einem 400 MHz Prozessor ohne Ruckeln laufen oder?

LG Roland

----------

## furanku

Was meinst Du mit "ohne Ruckeln"? Das macht nur bei Anwendungen Sinn, die irgendetwas in Echtzeit ausgeben, also Media-Playern oder Realtime-Spiele.

Und bei Mobilgeräten, die so etwas können kommt heutzutage eben oft Hardwarebeschleunigung zum Einsatz, um das dem schwachen Hauptprozessor abzunehmen. Das ist also eher eine Frage wie gut Deine Installation die verbaute Hardware unterstützt. Das ist dann, wie immer, eine Frage, ob es die entsprechenden Treiber gibt und wie gut diese in der von Dir bevorzugten Distribution unterstützt werden. Auch wenn Gentoo sehr weit konfigurierbar ist, würde ich mich da erst mal umgucken ob es nicht eine speziellere Distribution für Dein Gerät/Geräteklasse gibt --- diese versuchen in Gentoo "nachzubauen" (soweit das denn geht: Verschieden Initsysteme, ...) kannst Du ja immer noch., auch wenn das vermutlich ein ziemliches Gebastel wird, und Dir in Foren zu spezielleren Distributionen/Distributionsvarianten besser geholfen werden könnte.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Braucht nicht zum Beispiel der Opera viel mehr Rechenleistung und Speicher als der Opera mobile?

Welche Betriebssysteme gibt es da? ich hab nur die bekannten gefunden:

Android (Ist von Google. Kommt allein deshalb nicht in Frage)

OpenMoko (das hab ich nie verstanden. Was ist das?)

und das maemo von nokia, aber das kostet was.

Kann man dan die gesamten Netzwerksachen auf der Konsole nutzen?

Wie z. B. ping, nmap, kisme, wireshark?

Man müsste dann ja auch die Möglichkeit haben auf Netzlaufwerke zuzugreifen. (Oder geht das alles eh auch mit WindowsMobile?)

LG Roland  :Confused: 

----------

## ScytheMan

meego wär noch zu erwähnen.

android mag zwar von google produziert werden, jedoch musst du das google zeug nicht benutzen bzw. kannst es sogar entfernen.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Also ich versteh das nicht ganz

Android ist im Prinzip Linux, das von Google entwickelt wurde. (Wie kann man das entgooglen?)

Geht das das man dann kein Google Konto braucht, und der nicht alles an die Google Server schickt?

Und dann sind die ganzen Programme, (Die haben doch so Abhängigkeiten, das sie nicht funktionieren, wenn sie keine Verbindung nach Hause haben oder?)

und wie sieht man ob die Programme so "Spionageprogramme" (Zitat von Heise) sind?

PS: Kostet Android eigentlich was, oder kann man das gratis auf ein Handy mit WinMobile aufspielen?

LG Roland  :Confused: 

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Das mein ich:

 *http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Android_(Betriebssystem) wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Frühe Versionen von Android ließen sich nur in Verbindung mit einem Google-Konto verwenden.[54] Seit Version 1.5 lässt sich Android auch ohne Gmail-Konto nutzen.[55]
> 
> Google hat die Möglichkeit, Software ohne Nachfrage des Nutzers zu löschen und zu installieren. Mit dem Dienst Google Talk besteht eine dauerhafte Verbindung zwischen dem Betriebssystem und den Google-Servern. Über diese Verbindung können die Applikationen via Fernzugriff ohne Wissen des Nutzers gelöscht und installiert werden.[56] Falls Google eine kostenpflichtige Software löscht, erhält der Kunde den Kaufpreis zurück. Im Juni 2010 hat Google erstmals Anwendungen auf den Endgeräten der Anwender durch einen entfernten Zugriff gelöscht, da ein Sicherheitsexperte demonstrieren wollte, wie einfach schadhafter Code auf Android-Smartphones verbreitet werden kann. Auch bei Geräten wie beispielsweise dem Apple iPhone oder dem Amazon Kindle besteht die Möglichkeit, über einen Fernzugriff Daten auf dem Endgerät zu löschen. Jedoch ist nicht bekannt, dass Apple oder Amazon auch eine Installationsmöglichkeit wie Google besitzen.[57]

 

Ich würde Android auf einem Smartphone installieren, das nicht ständig eine Internetverbindung hat, weil die Sim-Karte nicht ständig drin ist. Schickt der die Daten dann halt gebündelt oder?

Oder kann man das ganz abschalten?

LG Roland

----------

## ScytheMan

So genau kenne ich mich nicht mit aus, ganz zur Not gibts immer noch einen Flugzeugmodus.

Prinzipiell sollte man für Smartphones wohl immer eine Datenflatrate zubuchen.

----------

## b3cks

Man kann auch einfach den Datendienst (temporär) abschalten. Ohne Datendienst kein Internet, ohne Internet stehen entsprechende Programme auf dem Schlauch. Störende Programme kann man sonst auch einfach deinstallieren.

Wenn man Android eigens auf das Handy bringt dürfte es ja so oder so recht nackt sein, an Programmen. Somit auch keine Störenfriede enthalten. Für diverse Geräte gibt es auch schon Custom-ROMs, also angepasste Versionen.

----------

